

Review my site: FundStrap.com - Worldwide funding for your project - gadgetguru
http://www.fundstrap.com
First stage of my startup. Crowdfunding for your project, mass-production, book, documentary, service, etc. Anyone from around the world can signup. Please leave your thoughts.
======
jamesteow
I'm still a little unclear (even with the FAQ) exactly what projects are
acceptable and which are out of the boundaries. For example, you say
international accessible. Does that mean projects on a national scope are not
accepted? Will you curate projects like KickStarter?

~~~
gadgetguru
We website has a worldwide scope. Unlike kickstarter which has a lot of us-
centric projects. That said: you can always try. A local project can be
succesfull but has a smaller audience.

Project will be curated before publishing. Fundstrap is financialy responcible
for the creditcard transactions. So submitters need to be verified.

Any project will be accepted by default when you can provide a product or
service in exchange. So investments where interest or profit shares are
returned are not accepted. If you have a startup which does not provide a
product, you can give a (lifetime?) account as a service.

------
verborghs
What is the difference with kickstarter.com? It seems like someone read about
the 15% fee the get for every started project and though he could do better.

~~~
gadgetguru
Non USA citizens cannot start a project.

The 15% is for the beta-period. We hope we can lower the fee when we go live.
Many examples on HN suggest you can better lower the fee in stead of raising.
The latter causes a lot of angry customers. :-)

~~~
verborghs
no, you are right. There is jile.eu. Launched some weeks ago.

------
znt
FAQ page has "Fundstap" as title, little typo.

~~~
gadgetguru
Fixed

